# Broadway Limited E6 & E7 Driving me crazy



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Recently these Locos have been hesitating and restarting at various points on the layout. I can run them in reverse with no problems.

Cleaned the track until I am blue in the face.

Thoughts?

Thanks 

Fred


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you clean the wheels?

Don


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Don, that is my next task. 

I was able to get things running without difficulty, last night. Just wondering, I cleaned the track with 70% alcohol, is this a good solution, or is something else preferred? 

I also received a reply from BLI regarding testing the Loco's pickups.

Fred


----------



## rjnicolson (Jun 24, 2016)

Go to Broadways website at their tutorial movies and they show how to clean the pickups strips inside the trucks.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I have contact BLI and resolved the issue.

BTW, BLI has excellent tech support.

Fred


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

What was the issue? I have the same train and I am having the same issues. Intermittent stop and go I certain areas of layout. Frustrating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually have the BLI 1600A-1601A centipede with the issue. With proto sound 2.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

BLI tech support suggested applying a drop of Atlas Conducta Lube-cleaner on each axle there power transfers to the copper strips.

Additionally I now use ACT-6006 track and rail cleaner for the rails. I have been applying this with Kimtech Delicate Task Wipes, however you have carefully inspect the trail for loose material.

The Kimtech wipes do a good job, but next time I will look for a lint free wipe.

Fred


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

fredbon said:


> BLI tech support suggested applying a drop of Atlas Conducta Lube-cleaner on each axle there power transfers to the copper strips.
> 
> Additionally I now use ACT-6006 track and rail cleaner for the rails. I have been applying this with Kimtech Delicate Task Wipes, however you have carefully inspect the trail for loose material.
> 
> ...


Ok cool,Thanks for the response, will give it a go when i get a chance i really love the engine and the sound.:thumbs: For an N Gauge it sounds AMAZING!


----------

